
Ask HN: Would you use an app that optimizes nutrition and minimizes cost? - polygot
I&#x27;m making an app which finds the cheapest recipe to buy based on current grocery store prices near you and what food you have already. It can also optimize nutrition, and I have plans to support keto, diabetic, pre-diabetic, vegan, vegetarian, and many more types of diets.<p>Optimizing nutrition in this context means to optimally choose foods which satisfy your macros (i.e. the Stiegler diet), but it can also include choosing where proteins are derived (e.g. from a chicken instead of canned vegetables) or avoiding certain ingredients or ingredients with undesirable subcomponents (e.g. starches.)<p>Purely optimizing nutrition means that the food is somewhat bland, but choosing the cheapest recipe could be more tasty.<p>Would you use this app? If so, would you pay to use it?
======
golem14
You can either maximize nutrition or minimize cost, but not both at the same
time :)

------
ozfive
Please don't say you are trying to make this as a subscription model. People
optimizing for cost are not interested in nor will they have disposable income
to pay a monthly fee for something like this.

